# Remapping hardware keys



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been looking onto how to remap the hardware keys(with short/long press) on my phone or customize the function of the key. I saw the /system/usr/keylayout/ in the rom and that each button is set to a single function, with nothing to distinguish long press or normal press. I don't know all of the functions so even to know what functions are available would be helpful.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I've been looking onto how to remap the hardware keys(with short/long press) on my phone or customize the function of the key. I saw the /system/usr/keylayout/ in the rom and that each button is set to a single function, with nothing to distinguish long press or normal press. I don't know all of the functions so even to know what functions are available would be helpful.


Google " android event key" that in addition to generic key layout will get u a ways

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, I found some things on source.android.com to look at. I'll get further into it a little later.


----------

